# Petsmart



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea they have modular changes. I believe theirs are every 6 months. My local store just went through theres.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice pickups for u, unfortunately I don't think that's national plus I have no excuses to check if is doing it hahaha.. although I did pick up a school of 33 black skirt tetras for buck each exactly week ago and all still very healthy in their 50 long.. never had issues with MY Petsmart,, as for adding the 33 to tank at once I'm making a thread soon of I think how you can easily navigate around ammonia spikes although I wouldn't recommend to anyone unless they have lots of experience and lots of time and dedication for water tests.. I did them on average every hour for first 48+ hours sometimes every half hour.


----------



## acmarauder (May 9, 2012)

I picked up a fluval spec 2g for 44.99 today, they had a few good markdowns in NKY.


----------

